# TiVo PPP Not Working



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello all!

I have a Humax DRT800/with Tivo Series 2 capabilities that I got from goodwill. A few days ago, I wanted to change the input type from cable to satellite so I could use it with my DirecTV box. So, as I read on the internet I needed to redo a guided setup and little to my knowledge, I would need a dial up connection for it. So I've spent the day attempting to get past the guided setup using PPP over serial on an old linux laptop I have. I made a TiVO serial cable using an old speaker cable and arduino (with RESET pin grounded) and that seems to be working fine. (I get garbage when I cat the Arduino's dev file while trying to do the call.) I have the dial prefix as *,#211* and every time I have tried I get the error: *service not answering* 

The syslog contains this:

```
Jul  2 22:19:41 sapphire pppd[1056]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0
Jul  2 22:19:41 sapphire pppd[1056]: using channel 5
Jul  2 22:19:41 sapphire pppd[1056]: Using interface ppp0
Jul  2 22:19:41 sapphire pppd[1056]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0
Jul  2 22:19:41 sapphire pppd[1056]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xefdfbb54> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  2 22:20:44  pppd[1056]: last message repeated 21 times
Jul  2 22:21:47  pppd[1056]: last message repeated 21 times
Jul  2 22:22:50  pppd[1056]: last message repeated 21 times
Jul  2 22:23:51  pppd[1056]: last message repeated 20 times
Jul  2 22:24:41  pppd[1056]: last message repeated 16 times
Jul  2 22:24:41 sapphire pppd[1056]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
```
My /etc/ppp/options file contains this:

```
/dev/ttyACM0
115200
passive
noauth
proxyarp
local
nocrtscts
lcp-max-configure 100
defaultroute
noccp
192.168.1.79:192.168.1.85
```
and this is the script I am using to start it all:

```
echo "Setting up TiVo PPPd"

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i ppp0 -j ACCEPT
/sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -j ACCEPT
/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING --source 192.168.1.79 -j MASQUERADE
/usr/sbin/pppd /dev/ttyACM0 115200 nodeflate nobsdcomp persist noauth debug local proxyarp ktune nocrtscts defaultroute noccp lcp-max-configure 100 192.168.1.79:192.168.1.85
```
Can anybody tell me what the issue is?
Also should pppd be configured in the sabe IP range as my linksys router (192.168.1.xxx) or should it be in a different IP range?


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, good news. I unplugged the ground pin of the serial cable and suddenly the logfile is being filled with sending and receiving packets... Kinda weird, huh? I'm still getting the service not answering error but I'm heading in the right direction, I think.

Edit:
Here's the log of pppd:

```
Jul  3 02:27:16 sapphire pppd[4528]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:16 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:17 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3cbc4f8e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:19 sapphire pppd[4528]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:19 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:20 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3cbc4f8e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:22 sapphire pppd[4528]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:22 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:23 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3cbc4f8e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:25 sapphire pppd[4528]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:25 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:26 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3cbc4f8e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:28 sapphire pppd[4528]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:28 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:29 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3cbc4f8e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:31 sapphire pppd[4528]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:31 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:32 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3cbc4f8e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:34 sapphire pppd[4528]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:34 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:35 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3cbc4f8e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:37 sapphire pppd[4528]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:37 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:38 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3cbc4f8e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:40 sapphire pppd[4528]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:40 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:41 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3cbc4f8e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:43 sapphire pppd[4528]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:43 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf4d5c680> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:27:44 sapphire pppd[4528]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3cbc4f8e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Jul  3 02:28:47  pppd[4528]: last message repeated 21 times
```
From what I can tell it looks like the TiVo is trying to get an IP? But the pppd isn't giving it one. I'll do some more looking around.


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, that was short lasting. It's back to how it was before, also if this helps here's the stuff I get when I cat the port.


```
[email protected]:~# cat /dev/ttyACM0 
?An?????????????IBV?????9+ ?An?????????????IBV?????9+ ?An?????????????IBV?????9+ ?An?????????????IBV?????9+ ?An?????????????IBV?????9+ ?An?????????????IBV?????9+ ?An?????????????IBV?????9+ ?An?????????????IBV?????9+ ?An?????????????IBV?????9+ ?An?????????????IBV?????9+ _&#1386;
```
Any ideas?


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Not sure if this helps, but I was able to run guided setup without a phone line on a Non-Humax Series 2 unit around 7-8 years ago. I don't remember the software version back then, but the factory-installed software worked just fine with an old Dlink USB wired ethernet adapter I happened to have hanging around.


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

sbourgeo said:


> Not sure if this helps, but I was able to run guided setup without a phone line on a Non-Humax Series 2 unit around 7-8 years ago. I don't remember the software version back then, but the factory-installed software worked just fine with an old Dlink USB wired ethernet adapter I happened to have hanging around.


Unfortunately I don't have a compatible USB adapter, so PPP over serial is my only way to go.


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm going to attempt to follow Otto's guide as see if I can get anywhere with it. Also does anyone know if it works on Windows 7? It seems like it should.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Dark_Aaron said:


> I'm going to attempt to follow Otto's guide as see if I can get anywhere with it. Also does anyone know if it works on Windows 7? It seems like it should.


I definitely had it working with XP at one point, but never tried with Win7. I ended up using a Knoppix Linux boot disk instead because it was much easier to set up.


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm. Is this a normal Knoppix boot disc? Or is it a modified one?


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

A stock one. I had to run a few commands to get it recognize and configure my wifi card and start up the ppp daemon, but it worked.


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, I ended up just doing an XP install and setting it up using Otto's guide. I also decided to use a normal RS-232 connector instead of the Arduino's USB Serial Interface. So far I get to the Negotiating part and it'll send and receive data but then suddenly I'll get a negotiation error. 

The log is showing something like:

```
Connection established at 115200bps.
Error-control off or unknown.
Data compression off or unknown.
Read: Total: 650, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 381, Per/Sec: 12
Read: Total: 780, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 381, Per/Sec: 0
Hanging up the modem.
Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
```
Any ideas?


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

sbourgeo said:


> A stock one. I had to run a few commands to get it recognize and configure my wifi card and start up the ppp daemon, but it worked.


I might try that later. Right now I am having some luck with XP. Not sure how far I'll get with it though.


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, now I have my IP Range set for 192.168.1.86-192.168.1.87 my laptop's IP address is 192.168.1.79. Well, currently the problem I am having is that the TiVo will connect and it will show up as "Unauthorized User" but then a few seconds later it will disappear and the TiVo seems to go into a loop. So I have to restart it every time. I'm not sure what is happening right now.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Why don't you start with ,#296 and work your way up from there.


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

unitron said:


> Why don't you start with ,#296 and work your way up from there.


I've tried it before and it didn't even get to the negotiation part. But I'll try them again. Also it seems whenever I use an IP range that's inside my subnet something goes wrong and the "Unauthorized User" disconnects. Also, I read somewhere that I should enable the Guest user in Windows XP. Is this true?


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

This may also be useful to someone:


```
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Recv: x<bc>Vq<f7><94>JN
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Recv: -
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Recv: <b6>P|nD,<dd>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Recv: <f6>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Recv: N<ad>j<b1>lBT
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Recv: <e7>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Recv: P<ec>}]Y<af>}
07-04-2012 11:19:54.466 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: ^
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <cr><02><cr>n<be><e2>}
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: ^
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <9f><fc><0c><c5><fd>><f9>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <19>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <8a><fb><c3><e4>W,<ee>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: c
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <d1>M<8a><fb>Xq<de>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <e2>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: ><18>#<9a><8d><8b><fb>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: H
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <95><e7>(<ee>#<e1><f4>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: H
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <c5>}]<DLE><0b><ba><d7>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: o
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <ad><b8><8f>f<e1><9f>d
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: q
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <1f>D<9a><cd>|<c5><9d>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <0c>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: ;<c6>*<fd><<c0><e7>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <e3>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <b5><8a>{<b4><81>u<da>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <8c>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <c9>^<b2><93>$bc
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <b6>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <9a><85>}]<e2>,%
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <c6>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <9e>-;<bf>N<fd><1a>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Recv: <05>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.476 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: j<cd>l<e4>}^<bf>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <fc>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <c6><c5><fd>}^<f9><8d>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <8b>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <fb>C<e5>W*<ee>w
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <89>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <ae>_<dc><ef>R<9c><b3>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <b8>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <0f><c7> <bb>aq<1f>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <ab>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <ce><b0>-3<14><e6><c7>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <d9>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <96><19><c7><e2><bf><b1><e2>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: >
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <9e><c5>S<dc><96><19>F
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: j
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <ed>]<c5>}]<95>m
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <fc>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <81>8<a1>/<e0><b0><e9>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: 6
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: >d<dc><04><1f>7d
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <d1>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: }]<d0>z}^<c1>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: 6
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <94><08><8f>p<ad>f<15>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: W
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <a2><f7><1c>B<b1><b6><11>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: <97>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Recv: Vb<b3><b5><0b>Lo
07-04-2012 11:19:54.486 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: <ad>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: <92>8<08>t<c6><9d><9e><fb><e5>7<f7><8b>{<e5>7
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: <f7>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: <8b><07><ca><af><e6><17>w
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: <88>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: n<e0><17>w(<ce><ea>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: <17>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: <a3>1<dc><a6><cd><c0>X
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: u
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: <86>f`,<9c><1f><c7>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: /
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: F<b1><f8>o<ad><19><18>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: <cf>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: "<E<bf><18> b
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: ~
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: <80>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: <fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Recv: ~
07-04-2012 11:19:54.496 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:57.510 - Recv: ~
07-04-2012 11:19:57.510 - Interpreted response: Ring
07-04-2012 11:19:57.510 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
07-04-2012 11:19:57.510 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:19:57.510 - Recv: <11>~
07-04-2012 11:19:57.510 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.514 - Recv: ~
07-04-2012 11:20:00.514 - Interpreted response: Ring
07-04-2012 11:20:00.514 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.514 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.514 - Recv: <11>~
07-04-2012 11:20:00.514 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: /
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: E<00><05><b0><d8><91>@
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: <00>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: @<00><9b>P<c0><a8><03>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: <0b>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: <cc><b0>1<02><04><04><00>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: P
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: <c6><cb><f1><11>><f5><97>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: :
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: <80><DLE><16><d0>l<c7><00>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: <00>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: <01><01><08><lf><00><lf>-
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: <08>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: R<ca><85>"<1f><8b><08>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: <00>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><03><d4>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.765 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <99>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: ]W<1c>G<92><86><ef>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <fd>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: +<fa><cc><bd>LF<e4>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <f7>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <05><17><99><91><91>6k
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <09>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: i<01>ig<ae>8<18>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: z
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: l<8e><11><e8><08><ac><99>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <d9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: _<bf>o<a1><8f><c5>C
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <c2>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <d0><dd>e<81>$!<ba>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <ba>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <ab><de><8c><8c><ca><8e><f7>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <89>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <ac><ab><e3><b3><d3><e5><f9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <d5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <e1><db><8b><93><e5><db><cb>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <ab>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <a3><ab><cb><c5><81><b4><c3>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <9d>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <b6><ed><b3>7<c6><90><18>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <ce>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <b9>*-<a4><<7f>>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: <bd>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Recv: O<14><82>g<17><bc>_
07-04-2012 11:20:00.775 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <1c>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <ec><bc><d0><cf><c7><c9><a4>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <c5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <fe>+<d5><b6>m<89><8d>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: Y
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <ec><be>}^q<b8><a7>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <07>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: {egw<7f><db>,
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: >
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <bd><c4>[e<ff><e5><ee>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <f6>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <ee><cb>]]<b4><9d>}
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: ]
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: y<b9><bb><ab>r<f0><f9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <ed>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <bd><e5><db><8b><ab><e5>a
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: ;
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <bd><<be>8?_<1e>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: _
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: -^<bc>l<fa><e2><f0>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <e0>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: o<af>t{<ff><94><9d>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: u
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <9f><de><d9><d3>7<db><f5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <bb>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <ab>O<d1><ff>zt<fe>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <cb>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Recv: <ef><ef><d6><8d><9c><cc>B
07-04-2012 11:20:00.785 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv:  
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <ba>m<be>{<ff><fb><f9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <db>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <e5><e1><db><a3><f3><a3>_
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <96>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <07><bf><fe><fe><f6><e7><b5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <b3>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <c1>f<f1><e2><e8><97><d3>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <e3>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: m<c6><95><94>9<d9><f8>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: %
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <da><eb>Q<d6><16><a6><c5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <be>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <ec><ed><bc>:<d8><de><fa>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: p
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <f4>}^<eb><dd><d1><f1>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: o
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <08><f6>rk<ef><c5><b3>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <9b>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: q<7f><ff>q<90><fd><9d>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <1f>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <b6>_<fe><b4><d8>?(
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <07>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <af><f7><b7><e9>K<08><bf>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: -
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: <ff>u<b9>|<ff>a<f9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: }
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Recv: ^<93>0><8b><1e>}
07-04-2012 11:20:00.795 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: ]
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: 8:;<fc><fb><e9><d9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <9a>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: s<f2>&<c6>EyS
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <ae>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: O<c1>u<c6><ba><da><a6>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <df>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: 9PY<f4><9d><e7>z
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <b8>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: [p<f6><ab><1f><9e><bd>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: h
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <94><1d><c7>g'<f4><ec>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <1d>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: Y<0c><f2><fd><e5><f9><c5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: ?
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <be><ff><f9><fc><e4><e3>y
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <9f>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: B<da><7f>-<a2><fb><fb>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <8b>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <fd>=<d9><de><<ba>d
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <1e>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <12><9d><ec><;X<9e>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: -
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <ff>q<f1><fe><ec><e4>P
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <f6>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <0e><9d>?<bc>8<ff><b8>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <92>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Recv: <91><e6><7f>=<fb><e0><be>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.805 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <bf>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <;=^}^<ff>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <cb>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <ff><fe><87>X<df><ad><b9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <90>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <11>)<dd><1d><e9>`<b8>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: w
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <bf>^<9c>/<ff><7f>U
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: .
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: /<7f>?<bb>Zsh
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: 2
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <f6><cb><08><bf><1f><1f>/
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <97>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: '<cb><93><8f>_*<ac>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <b9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <d3><0f><17><87><d3><d4><cf>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: /
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: W<bf><07><16><d3><c2>W
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: (
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <fa><c5><f3><1d><d1><dd>}
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: ]
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <dd>>:<b6><9b>KZ
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <13>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <d8><cd>(<e9>L6<c1>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: &
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <fb>G<c9>O<99>}]
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <f7>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Recv: <fe><e2><ed><e9><f9><df>/
07-04-2012 11:20:00.815 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <fe>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <a3><ec><b5>L<f4><d6><de>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <94>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <c5><b1>_<bc><d1><bd><fd>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <1d>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <14><c8><bf><1c><9c><be><b9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <d8>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: z{<fa><ee>r<eb><87>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <e5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <b9>q[<ef><97>g<0b>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <ac>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <af><cb><d3><8b><f3><05><7f>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <cf>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <e9>/<8b><c5><be><fe><f7>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <fe>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <eb><17><db><e6><9f><96>\
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <f5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: %<e7><a0><ce><86>VL
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <ca>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <ac><94><bd>JB<85><ae>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <05>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <0b><c3>V<94><a6><fe>%
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <d0>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <cb><0f><c7>g<cb><0f>P
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: \
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: 3<d0><c4><8b><e7><fa>F
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: <9f>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Recv: o<ef>,<f6><df><c8><f6>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.825 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <c1>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <ce><9b><97><af><de><ec><cd>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: /
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <df><be><c8><f7><fe>b>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: y
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <fb>I<be>|<91>or
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <f0>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: g<ca><eb>_<0f><be>;
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: }
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: ]<7f>rxz<b2><81>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <e8>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: t<95><fd>x:b=
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: 9
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <y<7f><fa>a<b9><91>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <e2>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <8f><ad>l<fb><ff>z<d3>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <ca>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <ab><fd><8e><83><ba><fd><fa>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <fc>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: 7<94><d9><f3>/<a9>8
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: >
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: :;[<be>_<7f><8c>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: L
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <0b><dd>-<f5>9`<c1>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: |
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <11><fd><f9><fd><c5><d1><c9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: <cf>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Recv: G<e7><eb><ab><ba>E<dd>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.835 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: {
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: YZ-<bb>7u<af>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <c9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <e6><dd><d1><d5><f1><af>k
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <lf>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <07>C<8b>W<e5>@}
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: ^
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <bc><ae><f3>[W<1f><ce>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: N
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <7f><de><ba>V<dd><ba><96>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <85>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <f9>}^D<93><ad><ba>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: U
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <0e><b6><8e><ae><ae><cd>f
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: O
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <f7>_??<f8>\o
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <bf>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: Dsrztv<8c>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: k
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <d7><8e><c5>}]*<ab>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: f
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <f1><ea>[email protected]<14>>0
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: d
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: mD<b5><cf><8b>W{
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <da>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: w<fe><ba><fd>Q<e4><7f>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <ca>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Recv: <ce><c1><e1><e7>w<ae><cf>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.845 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: =
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <84>9<ec><?lz
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <00>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <e4><02><93><b5><1d>x<c5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <c1>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <f4><c1><a7><b7>hq}
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: ]
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <f4>r<ef><f0><d5><eb><e7>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: (
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: b<e6><13>l<bd><f8>H
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: G
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: W<ab><b3><e2>]<b3><f8>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <cc>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <8a><eb>a<e2><8f>e<f7>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <87>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <d7><af><1e><c8><86><0f><f4>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <b5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: ;"<85>K|<f2><b5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: }
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: ^<84><db><fa><d9><d4><cc>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: z
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <c5><dd><ba><98><c2><8d><01>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <a6>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <e3><b8>^q<d7><d8><1a>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <98>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: <1b><a9><b4>d<bc>H<d0>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: "
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Recv: YC<f3>9K/<c5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.855 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: S
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <91><90><a4><eb>z<f5><eb>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: v
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <a0><89><e3>|<c5><fd>>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <f9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <19><8a><fb>}]<f2>3
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <14><f7><87><c9><af>X<dc><c7>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <a2><9b><14><f7><b1><e2><bc><c5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: }
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: ]0<06><be><86><9b><16>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <f7>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <91>j<98><a3><b8><0f><84>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <9d>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: }]<a4><e2>><8a>%
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: |
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: s<c5>}]0<0b>o
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <9e>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: dq<1f>E<ea><e7>,
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <ee>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <d1>D<ce>7<06><f8>x
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <bc>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: Vq<f7><94>JN-
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <b6>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: P|nD,<dd><f6>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: N
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <ad>j<b1>lBT<e7>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: P
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.865 - Recv: <ec>}]Y<af>}^
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <cr>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <02><cr>n<be><e2>}^
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <9f>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <fc><0c><c5><fd>><f9><19>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <8a>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <fb><c3><e4>W,<ee>c
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <d1>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: M<8a><fb>Xq<de><e2>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: >
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <18>#<9a><8d><8b><fb>H
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <95>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <e7>(<ee>#<e1><f4>H
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <c5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: }]<DLE><0b><ba><d7>o
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <ad>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <b8><8f>f<e1><9f>dq
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <1f>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: D<9a><cd>|<c5><9d><0c>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: ;
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <c6>*<fd><<c0><e7><e3>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <b5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <8a>{<b4><81>u<da><8c>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <c9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: ^<b2><93>$bc<b6>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <9a>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <85>}]<e2>,%<c6>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: <9e>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Recv: -;<bf>N<fd><1a><05>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.875 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: j
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <cd>l<e4>}^<bf><fc>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <c6>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <c5><fd>}^<f9><8d><8b>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <fb>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: C<e5>W*<ee>w<89>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <ae>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: _<dc><ef>R<9c><b3><b8>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <0f>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <c7> <bb>aq<1f><ab>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <ce>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <b0>-3<14><e6><c7><d9>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <96>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <19><c7><e2><bf><b1><e2>>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <9e>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <c5>S<dc><96><19>Fj
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <ed>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: ]<c5>}]<95>m<fc>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <81>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: 8<a1>/<e0><b0><e9>6
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: >
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: d<dc><04><1f>7d<d1>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: }
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: ]<d0>z}^<c1>6
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <94>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <08><8f>p<ad>f<15>W
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <a2>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Recv: <f7><1c>B<b1><b6><11><97>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.885 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: V
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: b<b3><b5><0b>Lo<ad>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: <92>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: 8<08>t<c6><9d><9e><fb>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: <e5>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: 7<f7><8b>{<e5>7<f7>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: <8b>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: <07><ca><af><e6><17>w<88>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: n
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: <e0><17>w(<ce><ea><17>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: <a3>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: 1<dc><a6><cd><c0>Xu
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: <86>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: f`,<9c><1f><c7>/
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: F
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: <b1><f8>o<ad><19><18><cf>
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: "
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Recv: <E<bf><18><9b><ca>~
07-04-2012 11:20:00.895 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:03.529 - Recv: ~
07-04-2012 11:20:03.529 - Interpreted response: Ring
07-04-2012 11:20:03.529 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
07-04-2012 11:20:03.529 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:03.529 - Recv: <11>~
07-04-2012 11:20:03.529 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:06.533 - Recv: ~
07-04-2012 11:20:06.533 - Interpreted response: Ring
07-04-2012 11:20:06.533 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
07-04-2012 11:20:06.533 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:06.533 - Recv: <11>~
07-04-2012 11:20:06.533 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:09.547 - Recv: ~
07-04-2012 11:20:09.547 - Interpreted response: Ring
07-04-2012 11:20:09.547 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
07-04-2012 11:20:09.547 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:09.547 - Recv: <11>
07-04-2012 11:20:09.547 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:09.547 - Recv: ~
07-04-2012 11:20:09.547 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:09.547 - Answering the call.
07-04-2012 11:20:09.557 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
07-04-2012 11:20:09.557 - Connection established at 115200bps.
07-04-2012 11:20:09.557 - Error-control off or unknown.
07-04-2012 11:20:09.557 - Data compression off or unknown.
07-04-2012 11:20:12.552 - Hanging up the modem.
07-04-2012 11:20:12.552 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
07-04-2012 11:20:14.555 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
07-04-2012 11:20:14.555 - Recv: ~
07-04-2012 11:20:14.555 - Interpreted response: Ring
07-04-2012 11:20:14.555 - Recv: /E<00><05><b0><d8><92>@<00>@<00><9b>O<c0><a8><03><0b><cc><b0>1<02><04><04><00>P<c6><cb><f1><11>><f5><97>:<80><DLE><16><d0>g<c7><00><00><01><01><08><lf><00><lf>2<08>R<ca><85>"<1f><8b><08><00><00><00><00><00><00><03><d4><99>]W<1c>G<92><86><ef><fd>+<fa><cc><bd>LF<e4><f7><05><17><99><91><91>6k<09>i<01>
07-04-2012 11:20:14.555 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:14.555 - Recv: <f4><b5>;"<85>K|<f2><b5>}^<84><db><fa><d9><d4><cc>z<c5><dd><ba><98><c2><8d><01><a6><e3><b8>^q<d7><d8><1a><98><1b><a9><b4>d<bc>H<d0>"YC<f3>9K/<c5>S<91><90><a4><eb>z<f5><eb>v<a0><89><e3>|<c5><fd>><f9><19><8a><fb>}]<f2>3<14><f7><87><c9><af>X<dc><c7><a2><9b><14><f7><b1><e2><bc><c5>}]0<06><be><86><9b>
07-04-2012 11:20:14.555 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:14.555 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-04-2012 11:20:14.555 - Initializing modem.
07-04-2012 11:20:14.555 - Waiting for a call.
07-04-2012 11:20:15.556 - Recv: ~
07-04-2012 11:20:15.556 - Interpreted response: Ring
07-04-2012 11:20:15.556 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
07-04-2012 11:20:15.556 - Unknown Response
07-04-2012 11:20:15.556 - Recv: <11>~
07-04-2012 11:20:15.556 - Unknown Response
```


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dark_Aaron said:


> I've tried it before and it didn't even get to the negotiation part. But I'll try them again. Also it seems whenever I use an IP range that's inside my subnet something goes wrong and the "Unauthorized User" disconnects. Also, I read somewhere that I should enable the Guest user in Windows XP. Is this true?


Can't help you on the XP part, just recently started using it instead of 98 SE.

I was going from experiences gained with S1s whose internal modems went bad, including using a computer's internal modem serial port to serial port with the help of a program called PilotNet intended to let a Palm Pilot do the same.

The S1 serial port didn't seem to be too fond of running very fast, or else the dial-up server didn't.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dark_Aaron said:


> This may also be useful to someone:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I don't really know anything about PPP, but it looks like the TiVo thinks it's trying to talk to a modem.

To bad you don't have a landline and a modem of some sort.

Is there anyway to run some sort of modem emulator that'll talk to the TiVo at one end and your computer's ethernet jack on the other?


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

unitron said:


> Is there anyway to run some sort of modem emulator that'll talk to the TiVo at one end and your computer's ethernet jack on the other?


Essentially that's what PPP is. Well it emulates a dailup server and you can use it to share something like your ethernet connection and such.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dark_Aaron said:


> Essentially that's what PPP is. Well it emulates a dailup server and you can use it to share something like your ethernet connection and such.


Well, judging from that log the TiVo thinks it's trying to talk to a modem, and not that it's a modem trying to talk to a server's modem.

(If it were an S1, I'd think you were using ,#3xx instead of 2)

Can you set up PPP so the the non-Ethernet end of it connects to a "exists only in software" serial port?

If so, you might be able to use PilotNet to connect that serial port with the physical serial port to which you have the TiVo's serial port connected and get them talking that way.

Otherwise, I'm reduced to suggesting reading

http://my.safaribooksonline.com/boo...ing-the-internet-to-tivo/tivohks-chp-4-sect-2

http://my.safaribooksonline.com/0596005539/tivohks-CHP-4-SECT-3#tivohks-CHP-4-SECT-3

and

http://www.b-lan.com/otto/tivo3xp/

to see if you missed something.

Oh, that first one, they left out ,#219 from the table.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

And I just thought of something.

Since that's an S2, you should (maybe) be able to give it a fixed IP address in phone and network settings.

I assume you're actually selecting "use phone instead" to be able to enter ,#2xx, but if you can get a fixed IP established first, you can then set up Windows with a range that includes that number and maybe improve the odds of it getting through more smoothly.


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, I decided to try it on linux once again and now it's getting past the negotiation stage... Right now it's saying call interrupted.


----------



## Dark_Aaron (Jul 3, 2012)

I just added the option '-vj' to the pppd options and tried the first call again and it worked!!!!!! Thanks everyone for trying to help me with this.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Nice! :up:


----------

